# Lady in labor asks cop for help - gets ticketed instead



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Un-frikkin-believable!

A Massachusetts lady started having contractions 3 minutes apart, and was in the car with her husband rushing to the hospital.  

Hubby makes the 25 mile drive from their home to Cambridge (where their hospital is located) and hits a wall of traffic.  He skips out in to the breakdown lane to skip ahead of the traffic, and then stops to ask a Massachusetts statie if they can take the breakdown lane to the next exit.

The trooper's response?  NO!!  And...the couple was going to be ticketed...AND...the couple had to WAIT until the trooper finished with the ticket that he was in the process of writing up!!  

The trooper looked in the car, and when he saw the pregnant lady, he asked "What's under the jacket? 

Her response... "My BELLY!"

The trooper didn't believe her and wanted to SEE her pregnant belly.

Fortunately, the story had a happy end...the couple made it to the hospital in time, and the couple now has a happy and healthy baby girl.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/12/couple_rushing.html?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed5


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2008)

That is amazing


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 5, 2008)

Unfortunately the MSP are not, as an agency, known for their humanity or incorruption.


Just the same--Hope they got this *******'s badge number and name because he *NEEDS* to lose his job.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 5, 2008)

> A State Police spokesman said the trooper was not expected to be disciplined because he was making a judgment call in enforcing the law that prohibits driving in the breakdown lanes. The lanes are only open to traffic on some highways during rush hour.


 
I think they might want to address his poor judgement


----------



## grydth (Dec 5, 2008)

Yet another case of, "Giving Birth in an Improper Lane in the 3d Degree.".

Once upon a time, police would've sped her to the hospital in their cruiser with lights and sirens. I still think this individual doesn't represent the huge majority of LEO's, though.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 5, 2008)

grydth said:


> Yet another case of, "Giving Birth in an Improper Lane in the 3d Degree.".
> 
> Once upon a time, police would've sped her to the hospital in their cruiser with lights and sirens. I still think this individual doesn't represent the huge majority of LEO's, though.


 
No, not for the average police officer.  I think the term "exigent circumstances" pop into mind when I read this.

The problem is some agencies (like State Police in many cases that I have dealt with) really try to foster that robot mentality and some officers only see things in right/wrong.  If it is wrong, there are no exceptions...because if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone and what would be the point of the law?  

To bad stories like this happen and tarnish LEO's image.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2008)

As its already been said, I wouldn't lump all LEOs into the same group as this one in question.  And yes, given the situation, one would think that he would've escorted them to the hospital or better yet, taken them in his own car.


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> No, not for the average police officer. I think the term "exigent circumstances" pop into mind when I read this.
> 
> The problem is some agencies (like State Police in many cases that I have dealt with) really try to foster that robot mentality and some officers only see things in right/wrong. If it is wrong, there are no exceptions...because if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone and what would be the point of the law?
> 
> To bad stories like this happen and tarnish LEO's image.


 
Amen...The "Statees" up here are just as bad....Triple A ( American Automobile Association) withe a badge and gun...


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

After living in Massachusetts for 20 years and having run across more than a couple staties...I wasn't speeding I sw...oh never mind I'm out of their jurisdiction   I don't think this was typical of the Mass. State Police, nor the average LEO.

The area where they were stopped (Alewife Square) is a damn tough area to be a LEO.  Its the line of demarcation between the urban and the suburban.  Its the end of the subway line so thousands of commuters park in the area to take the subway in to town.  Its also the entrance to many of the Boston's river roads so thousands more commuters drive through the area to get someplace else in the city.  The area itself is home to high rise housing projects and some of the highest crime rates in the city (of Cambridge).  The roadway on which they were stopped leads to some of the most prestigious suburbs in the Boston area, including Lexington and Concord.  A mix of socio-economic classes, a mix of ethnic groups,  pedestrians, bicyclists, subway riders, bus riders, and 10 lanes of Boston drivers all in one place.    I avoid the area like the plague...


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2008)

If it were really an emergency, they shouldn't have been driving twenty-five miles to the hospital...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2008)

Bad cop... no donuts, no bagel, no fricken pay for a week. 
Shameful and yes agreed not atypical of police officers across the board. This couple just happened to have the misfortune of running into the dumbest of the bunch of the dumb cops that are out there, ... ok if not dumb then unfeeling and uncaring. 

Glad mom and baby girl are alright.


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Bad cop... no donuts, no bagel, no fricken pay for a week.
> Shameful and yes agreed not atypical of police officers across the board. This couple just happened to have the misfortune of running into the dumbest of the bunch of the dumb cops that are out there, ... ok if not dumb then unfeeling and uncaring.
> 
> Glad mom and baby girl are alright.



Ironic that this happened in the city that is home to MIT and Harvard....


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> No, not for the average police officer.  I think the term "exigent circumstances" pop into mind when I read this.
> 
> The problem is some agencies (like State Police in many cases that I have dealt with) really try to foster that robot mentality and some officers only see things in right/wrong.  If it is wrong, there are no exceptions...because if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone and what would be the point of the law?
> 
> To bad stories like this happen and tarnish LEO's image.


Yep; crappy judgement on the trooper's part.  I DO understand looking for some sort of confirmation -- and I wouldn't have either led or driven them to the hospital.  In my area, EMS will get there faster than I can get mom to the hospital, and part of our training is how to deliver a baby.   (Of course, it's kind of like the episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation where Worf delivers a baby...  "How many babies have you delivered?" "300... in simulation."  )  In a like situation, I'd call rescue.  If I feel a ticket's absolutely necessary (some egregious situation or they nearly killed themselves or me, I guess)... I'll take a birth certificate or similar document from the hospital as evidence to ask for dismissal!


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Bad cop... no donuts, no bagel, no fricken pay for a week.
> Shameful and yes agreed not atypical of police officers across the board. This couple just happened to have the misfortune of running into the dumbest of the bunch of the dumb cops that are out there, ... ok if not dumb then unfeeling and uncaring.
> 
> Glad mom and baby girl are alright.


 
This Trooper better hope that the parents don't run to the media with this story...He and his whole department will suffer...


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Don said:


> If it were really an emergency, they shouldn't have been driving twenty-five miles to the hospital...



The article didn't specify how urgent the situation was when they first left their Dracut home, it only specified the situation when they asked for help. 

Although, considering the closest hospital to them has a history of giving babies to the wrong mothers to nurse , I can't blame them for trying to get to Cambridge...


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Drac said:


> This Trooper better hope that the parents don't run to the media with this story...He and his whole department will suffer...



Um...Drac...turn on CNN...

The MSP has stated that the trooper will not go through a formal investigation unless the couple files an official complaint.  The couple says they will not file a formal complaint against the trooper, they think the media attention they have received is enough of a complaint. 

I suspect they are right.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2008)

Drac said:


> This Trooper better hope that the parents don't run to the media with this story...He and his whole department will suffer...



Oops too late! :lol: 

http://people.boston.com/articles/cityandregion/?p=articlecomments&activityId=5003076336765502363
This is from a group of commentaries on the story... 


> not all policeman are created equal.. we hear many times that they are criticized for doing their job when having to make instant life & death decisions.. I work with many law enforcement officers (LEO) most are excellent representative of the authority and responsibility that is attached to the shield which does include common sense judgments and then be able to justify it if questioned. *Trooper Michael Galluccio* just doesn't get the complete picture of his job. I have seen it before, this will someday come back to bite him in his derriere....


 Sooner than he wanted to too. 

Another quote that argues the other side... but a bit heatedly... 



> Ok hear we go. Let's beat the trooper up real bad. First of all, do their jobs! Being a retired Cop, they hear all the excuses in the world and some of them are unreal. Hey T.Guinas look in the mirror i am sure your a top notch individual who makes right decisions daily you fool. How about the people themselves, don't you think common sense was lacking on their part, what if the baby came out breech,what if the mother stopped breathing, how do you do CPR driving, how do you get help in a hurry if necessary. How about someone rear ending them in the break down which happens to troopers almost daily by drunks and just plain idiots who shouldn't drive. I don't see anyone talking about the family and their lack of common sense.


 
While, I would have to agree that the dad was taking a risk in doing what he did...and a lot of accidents do occur ironically in the breakdown... but since when has a typical father ever been rational during the moments that his wife is giving birth or at least is in labor? It's also probably the only fastest route to the hospital from their home? Better than running 30 red-lights and stop signs. 
The trooper could've given them the escort and then afterwards talked to dad about being a bit more safe and etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> While, I would have to agree that the dad was taking a risk in doing what he did...and a lot of accidents do occur ironically in the breakdown...



They do indeed.  However, Massachusetts does legally allow breakdown lane travel on some sections of Boston area highways during rush hours.  So...what the dad was requesting really wasn't out-of-scope with the area.


----------



## GBlues (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally I believe in right and wrong, and not much of has any gray area for me. LEO's  like this guy, have there priorities confused. There job is to protect and serve. In this situation he should have jumped in his car,
flipped the lights on and said follow me. That's it. That's the right thing to do. He doesn't know how much of an emergency this is, he knows that she's pregnant. That's it. You get her to a freaking hospital, cause if it was his wife, or girlfriend, or if it had been his mother. He'd of gave them no grief and got them to the hospital. Period, how funny. Right and wrong, it's wrong to give a pregnant mother trying to get to the hospital to deliver her baby a ticket Period! It's right to do what you can to help her in this situation. It comes down to the 'and serve' part.:erg:


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

GBlues said:


> Personally I believe in right and wrong, and not much of has any gray area for me. LEO's like this guy, have there priorities confused. There job is to protect and serve. In this situation he should have jumped in his car,
> flipped the lights on and said follow me. That's it. That's the right thing to do. He doesn't know how much of an emergency this is, he knows that she's pregnant. That's it. You get her to a freaking hospital, cause if it was his wife, or girlfriend, or if it had been his mother. He'd of gave them no grief and got them to the hospital. Period, how funny. Right and wrong, it's wrong to give a pregnant mother trying to get to the hospital to deliver her baby a ticket Period! It's right to do what you can to help her in this situation. It comes down to the 'and serve' part.:erg:


 
While you heart is in the right place that is *NOT *the right thing to do..Running " hot"  puts *EVERYONE *at risk...In my experience most motorists do not give a police cruiser running hot the right of way..I would have made sure they are off the road on the shoulder *OR* parked my cruiser behind the car and CALLED A *SQUAD*...If I have to deliver a baby before the squad arrives, SO BE IT....


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2008)

GBlues said:


> Personally I believe in right and wrong, and not much of has any gray area for me. LEO's  like this guy, have there priorities confused. There job is to protect and serve. In this situation he should have jumped in his car,
> flipped the lights on and said follow me. That's it. That's the right thing to do. He doesn't know how much of an emergency this is, he knows that she's pregnant. That's it. You get her to a freaking hospital, cause if it was his wife, or girlfriend, or if it had been his mother. He'd of gave them no grief and got them to the hospital. Period, how funny. Right and wrong, it's wrong to give a pregnant mother trying to get to the hospital to deliver her baby a ticket Period! It's right to do what you can to help her in this situation. It comes down to the 'and serve' part.:erg:



Sorry -- that's not the right thing to do.  

In fact, playing "follow me" is the absolute wrong thing to do.  Let's game it out and see why, because I think understanding this is important.  The trooper's car is equipped with lights and sirens to get the attention of the drivers around them as they drive fast, ignoring some traffic laws.  Drivers don't always notice a fire truck -- let alone a cop car!  Now, let's add a car BEHIND the cop car that doesn't have lights or sirens.  And is being driven by someone who is probably not in exactly the best frame of mind for something like the complex demands of driving fast, through and around traffic, looking out for what everyone is doing.  How many times have cops been criticized for chasing some violator, because the high speed pursuit is too dangerous?  Is it any safer if you reverse the sequence?

The "right" thing to do, in my opinion, consistent with my training and experience, is simple.  Stay put, get EMS started, and get ready to deliver the baby if the medics don't get there in time.  And if the medics get there and say "She ain't pregnant/isn't in labor"... deal with that situation appropriately.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> While, I would have to agree that the dad was taking a risk in doing what he did...and a lot of accidents do occur ironically in the breakdown...
> [...]
> The trooper could've given them the escort and then afterwards talked to dad about being a bit more safe and etc. etc. etc.



Makes sense to me. Driving in the breakdown lane is dangerous all the way around, and the trooper was right to stop him. Once he saw what the situation was he should have found a way to help, _then_ educated the father about how he could've been making a bad situation worse by what he did. (Mind you, after the questionable decision to drive that far to a hospital, the father may have done the only thing possible for him once he hit the traffic jam.) I don't see a big problem here--perhaps ths trooper didn't notice she was pregnant at first? In Mass. in the Winter with obese Americans, that happens.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm. They managed to get the ticket and then wait in the traffic jam afterward (I would assume) before managing to get to the hospital. Somehow I don't think the contractions were extremely close. Be that as it may, what happened to officer discretion? Some officers confuse doing whats right with a flowchart of procedure.

And not intending to cause trouble between LEO's but what is it with troopers? I have some stories, but will keep them to myself to avoid infighting.


----------



## grydth (Dec 5, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> No, not for the average police officer.  I think the term "exigent circumstances" pop into mind when I read this.
> 
> The problem is some agencies (like State Police in many cases that I have dealt with) really try to foster that robot mentality and some officers only see things in right/wrong.  If it is wrong, there are no exceptions...because if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone and what would be the point of the law?
> 
> To bad stories like this happen and tarnish LEO's image.



I don't see this as a robotic response or mentality of that department. The version of the story I read indicated that the couple had encountered 2 other troopers before this guy, and those troopers had waved them on.

I also don't see this as tarnishing all LEO's in general or even all the members of one department. Every organization seems to find a few thoughtless or senseless clods.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 5, 2008)

Massachusetts, where murderers and rapist get weekend furlows from prison and women in labor rushing to the hospital get ticketed for speeding. 

.....and they say we're crazy in the South! LOL


----------



## GBlues (Dec 5, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry -- that's not the right thing to do.
> 
> In fact, playing "follow me" is the absolute wrong thing to do. Let's game it out and see why, because I think understanding this is important. The trooper's car is equipped with lights and sirens to get the attention of the drivers around them as they drive fast, ignoring some traffic laws. Drivers don't always notice a fire truck -- let alone a cop car! Now, let's add a car BEHIND the cop car that doesn't have lights or sirens. And is being driven by someone who is probably not in exactly the best frame of mind for something like the complex demands of driving fast, through and around traffic, looking out for what everyone is doing. How many times have cops been criticized for chasing some violator, because the high speed pursuit is too dangerous? Is it any safer if you reverse the sequence?
> 
> The "right" thing to do, in my opinion, consistent with my training and experience, is simple. Stay put, get EMS started, and get ready to deliver the baby if the medics don't get there in time. And if the medics get there and say "She ain't pregnant/isn't in labor"... deal with that situation appropriately.


 
Yeah, no your right. I just mean you know do something to help, not try and hinder an emergency. I mean I guess it really wasn't that big of a deal, as they were waiting, anyways. But still it just makes me think gosh what an A--Hole! You know? I've met alot of cops in my life time. SOme are very good at what they do and don't have the I'm a badA-- cop and I ain't taken any s--t, attitude. Just good guys, doing there job. Others not so true. But those ones I've met with that attitude are few and far between. There's alot more good cops out there that would have handled it much better and not the way I was thinking of either. Maybe this was a rookie cop? Whou knows still stinks to me. Psst....hey maybe that was his last ticket to make his quota? Figured there here now anyways, just right them up.LOL!!! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 5, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Somehow I don't think the contractions were extremely close.



Three minutes is close.  Not baby-poking-its-head-out close, but close enough.  Definitely close enough to avoid unnecessary delays.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Three minutes is close.  Not baby-poking-its-head-out close, but close enough.  Definitely close enough to avoid unnecessary delays.


Like driving to the hospital that is farther away?


----------



## grydth (Dec 5, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Massachusetts, where murderers and rapist get weekend furlows from prison and women in labor rushing to the hospital get ticketed for speeding.
> 
> .....and they say we're crazy in the South! LOL



So.... in the South you let pregnant women out on furlough and ticket the murderers??? Seems odd to me.....


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Like driving to the hospital that is farther away?


No, like driving to the hospital that you figure will give your child the best chance of survival.  Like avoiding a hospital with a reputation for "losing" babies.  Like (maybe) driving to the hospital that your primary ob/gyn is going to be at.  If it had meant a better chance of getting my kids here safe, sound and going home with me I'd have gotten on the frickin' space shuttle and gone to the ISS when they were born.  Could be that their insurance company required they go to such and such a hospital.  I know that I drive by at least one other hospital to get to the one in my area that my insurance will cover without a ton of hassle and referrals. 

 Three minutes apart on the contractions isn't an indication that one more push is gonna get you a baby but it's close enough that everything can take a turn in a flash.  The stress that a parent feels when "It's time" is incredible.  I don't fault the guy one bit for attempting to use the break down lane.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 6, 2008)

grydth said:


> So.... in the South you let pregnant women out on furlough and ticket the murderers??? Seems odd to me.....


Nope, pregnant women get no furlough for at least 18 years.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2008)

seems to me a judge might tend to throw ths ticket out if he is any decent person


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Like driving to the hospital that is farther away?


True, yet unless you've had a baby on the way or it's your first baby... heads aren't always clear and concise on the right choices and taking better alternates. Their plan might have been with the OB to meet at the hospital designated but they didn't have no alternate should the delivery come fast and hard, as they sometimes do. 
Three minutes apart is close and Dad could've been seeking an alternate hospital but decided to choose the one they were headed for... they've might've been pretty close to it either way. 
Around where I live there are three hospitals less than 5 miles of each other, problem is they're located smack in the center of the city. There are a few emergency clinics here and there but I'm not wholly sure if they're capable of handling a childbirth ... likely they are... common sense would dictate it.


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> And not intending to cause trouble between LEO's but what is it with troopers? I have some stories, but will keep them to myself to avoid infighting.


 
I don't know if there are any troopers here, but there is a definate riff between the LEO's and them..I cannot understand why..I have met and trained with a few and they were *TOUGH* individuals, they have to be as there backup if things go South could be a 1/2 hr away...I and a lot of others have given a breaks to them when they are caught speeding,  however they never seem to give us a break...Maybe they are angry at having to wear that Smokey the Bear hat??


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Like driving to the hospital that is farther away?



One thing to remember is, you go to the hospital that your doctor is on staff at, and the one that is covered by your insurance. The hospital that my children were born at was not the closest to me. With my second, my contractions were about 3 minutes apart as well. That's very close, you'd be surprised at how fast it can happen. We still couldn't have pulled into the nearest hospital, that's not the way it works.

I didn't realize I was in labor until they got so close and so painful there was no denying it. Women have Braxton Hicks contractions throughout their pregnancy, and they become stronger the further along you get. So it's easy to dismiss early *real labor* pains. 

I think in this instance the best thing would have been to call EMS to get them to the hospital quickly and safely. Or, if they asked to use the emergency lane, which is apparently legal there in some instances, allow them to proceed. 

Not everything is black and white, sometimes you have to make a judgment call. For this poor cop, it was the wrong one for the situation.


----------



## Ninjamom (Dec 6, 2008)

I got pregnant with Baby #1 while I was still active duty in the US Air Force.  We had moved to southern Maryland, but the closest military hospital with full OB service was Andrews AFB, about an hour and a half drive away.  I went in to labor in the morning, went to the hospital first thing, and was told to come back when the contractions were 5 minutes or less apart.  I went home, and later that afternoon, rushed to make it in time.  My husband and I headed for the car with contractions at 5 min apart, and reached the hospital with contractions around two minutes apart, passing two hospitals en route.  The poor two-striper that greeted me cheerfully at the door nearly had a heart attack when I started to push just inside the door.  They wheeled me in and managed to find a doctor before I gave a few more heave-ho's and delivered our healthy 8 lb, 3.4 oz son.

Points being -
1. the closest hospital isn't necessarilly where your care, records, and doctor are,
2. for first babies, especially, you never know what to expect, making it difficult to plan, and
3. having a baby isn't like passing a calculus test - things change quickly, each one is different, and even if YOU have a plan, the baby may not share it.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2008)

I work closely with troopers and state police special agents in my current assignment.

I think it's simple.  Just like most local/county agencies have a few jerks who don't exercise common sense or decency... the state police agencies do too.  But where the local jerk impacts on a small, local level, and may only be known in the area -- the trooper impacts LOTS of people as they travel through the state, and they spread the story.  It's not that they have more jerks -- it's just that there jerks get a better chance to "spread the word."


----------

